
Blockchain-based elections would be a disaster for democracy - adrian_mrd
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/blockchain-based-elections-would-be-a-disaster-for-democracy/
======
king07828
Could the Monero system be modified to create a voting system that maintains
the secret ballot? I.e., pull out the currency aspect and use the untraceable
transactions aspect to record votes.

